# Semper Ubi Sub Ubi



## Big Don (Dec 12, 2007)

http://www.breitbart.com/article.php?id=cp_fjo222j6u13&show_article=1&catnum=9


> DARWIN, Australia - A senior Australian Senator who was handcuffed in his underpants to a pole during a drunken night in a Russian strip club said Wednesday he learned from the experience to "always wear [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]clean underwear[/FONT]."  Senator Nigel Scullion said he enjoyed his night out in 1998 in [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]St. Petersburg[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][/FONT] where, as a professional fisherman, he led an [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Australian delegation[/FONT] at a global fishing conference.




My first day of High School Latin the teacher opened the class with the phrase "Semper Ubi Sub Ubi". In my innocence, I never thought I'd hear it from a politician...


----------

